# beim Surfen eine Verbindung zu COOKINSELN(!) aufgebaut????



## JanaS (6 Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,
habe gerade meine Telekom-Rechnung in der Hand und staune nicht schlecht.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem ich ganz sicher gesurft habe (56k Modem) muss sich eine Verbindung zu den Cookinseln aufgebaut haben mit der Nummer 0068238873. Kosten über 40,-, Dauer genau 30 Minuten.!

Was soll ich machen jetzt???
Auf dem PC kann ich keine Dialer finden. und die Verbindung steht ganz normal in den Einzelverbindungen als eine Auslandverbindung.. :x 

Hat jemand ein Rat für mich?

P.S.: Einen dialer hatte ich schon mal, der war extra ausgewiesen auf der Rechnung. Habe die Zahlung verweigert damals und nichts mehr von talkline gehört.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juli 2004)

Woher weisst du, das du zu dem Zeitpunkt ganz sicher gesurft hast?


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

Könnte eine Nummer aus der Palette der sogenannten Auslandsdialer sein:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4380

das BSI warnt bereits vor Nummern von den Cook-Inseln :
http://www.bsi.bund.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm



> Bisher sind Verbindungen auffällig geworden zu folgenden Ländern:
> .......
> 00-682- Cook-Inseln
> ......



tf


----------



## JanaS (6 Juli 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weisst du, das du zu dem Zeitpunkt ganz sicher gesurft hast?


An dem Tag hatte ich Urlaub genommen, um meinen Mann nachmittags vom Flughafen abholen zu können. Am vormittag war ich dann vielleicht 2 Stunden im Internet. Die Einzelverbindung weist die Zeit gegen 11 Uhr aus. Wir beide sind sonst nur selten drin, aber an diesen Tag kann ich mich wirklich erinnern.


----------



## JanaS (6 Juli 2004)

Am nächsten Tag kam noch ein Brief von Telekom, dass unsere Nummer ungewöhnlich hohe Kosten aufweist. (zum Glück)! Habe daraufhin alle 0190, 0900 und Ausland sperren lassen. :cry:


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

http://www.bsi.bund.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm


> *Was können Geschädigte tun?*
> 
> Kunden, die in ihrer Telefon-Rechnung solche Auslands- oder Satelliten-Nummern vorfinden, haben die Möglichkeit, gegen die entsprechenden Abrechnungspositionen ihrer Telefonrechnung beim zuständigen Netzbetreiber Einwendungen zu erheben.
> 
> Der Netzbetreiber T-Com (Festnetzsparte der Deutschen Telekom AG) hat zugesagt, dass Einwendungen gegen die als auffällig in Erscheinung getretenen Rufnummern im Rahmen einer Kulanzregelung (ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht) berücksichtigt werden (siehe hierzu auch Pressemitteilung von T-Com vom 10. März 2004 (PDF)). Gleichzeitig neben der schriftlichen Einwendung sollte eine sogenannte ”Mahnsperre” (Aussetzung des Mahnverfahrens bis zur Klärung des Sachverhalts) beantragt werden.



tf


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juli 2004)

Weist die Einzelverbindung denn auch den Zugang zum Internet um diese Zeit aus? oder vorher und nacher??

Irgendwie muss sich dass beißen, da mit einem Modem kein Zugang zum Internet zweimal gleichzeitig hergestellt werden kann.

ISDN oder Analog Telefonzugang bei euch??


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Weist die Einzelverbindung denn auch den Zugang zum Internet um diese Zeit aus? oder vorher und nacher??
> 
> Irgendwie muss sich dass beißen, da mit einem Modem kein Zugang zum Internet zweimal gleichzeitig hergestellt werden kann.
> 
> ISDN oder Analog Telefonzugang bei euch??




Ich nehme an, man surft über diese Nummer im Internet. 

Wie bei 0190/0900 auch. Man merkt ja gar nicht, dass man mit der anderen Nummer eingewählt ist (alte Verbindung wird getrennt, neue aufgebaut - mit ISDN-Modem in Sekundenschnelle).


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man merkt ja gar nicht, dass man mit der anderen Nummer eingewählt
> ist (alte Verbindung wird getrennt, neue aufgebaut - mit ISDN-Modem in Sekundenschnelle).


getrennt ja , Sekundenschnelle mit Analogmodem ist wohl etwas übertrieben, falls 
es sich um ein internes Modem handelt , kann es aber durchaus unbemerkt erfolgen 
(bei extern ebenfalls , wenn der Lautsprecher vom Dialer abgeschaltet wird. )

tf


----------



## JanaS (6 Juli 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Weist die Einzelverbindung denn auch den Zugang zum Internet um diese Zeit aus? oder vorher und nacher??
> 
> Irgendwie muss sich dass beißen, da mit einem Modem kein Zugang zum Internet zweimal gleichzeitig hergestellt werden kann.
> 
> ISDN oder Analog Telefonzugang bei euch??


ich schau noch einmal darauf.
es ist einmal als standard-Auslandverbindung ausgewiesen. Dann steht sie einfach ganz normal in der Liste der ganzen Gespräche. Sieht also so aus, als ob da ein Gespräch geführt wurde. Sonst ist nicht darüber zu sehen. Könnte sie dir zuschicken (Online-Rechnung), wenn dich das interessiert..
Unser Zugang ist analog, Internet über 56k Modem.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juli 2004)

Ich will hier auf eine eventuelle "Fehlabrechnung" hinaus, um diese auszuschliessen. Deswegen die Frage nach der Internetverbindung......
Die Anwahlzeiten sind interessant.... 30 Min Ausland... aber 2h im Internet....
das muss sich ja dann irgendwie decken.... entweder lückenlos oder überschneidend, das ist die Frage... EVN vorhanden ??

(EVN=Einzelverbindungsnachweis) das wäre wichtig um das zu sehen !!


----------



## JanaS (6 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zuerst gab es eine über 30,01 Minuten. Direkt danach gab es noch eine über 2 Minuten.
Ich war über MSN online. weiß noch, dass es einmal so aussah, dass die Verbindung getrennt wurde. Daraufhin habe ich mich dann noch mal über MSN eingewählt.
Auf keinen Fall habe ich irgendwas darüber auf dem Bildschirm gesehen. :cry:


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

http://www.bsi.bund.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm

nochmal, das genaue wie und wo ist zunächst nicht so wichtig 

lies dir die Hinweise des BSI durch und insbesondere bezüglich der Vorgehensweise 


> Was können Geschädigte tun?
> 
> Kunden, die in ihrer Telefon-Rechnung solche Auslands- oder Satelliten-Nummern vorfinden, haben die Möglichkeit, gegen die entsprechenden Abrechnungspositionen ihrer Telefonrechnung beim zuständigen Netzbetreiber Einwendungen zu erheben.


tf


----------



## JanaS (6 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> , haben die Möglichkeit, gegen die entsprechenden Abrechnungspositionen ihrer Telefonrechnung beim zuständigen Netzbetreiber Einwendungen zu erheben.


TF, die Möglichkeit hat man ja immer.. Ich denke nur, dass man gegen die Telekom wahrscheinlich mit solchen Sachen nicht ankommt. Wie soll ich denn beweisen, dass ich dort nicht angerufen habe??


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

liest du eigentlich das,  was das BSI geschrieben hat ? 


tf


----------



## JanaS (6 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> liest du eigentlich das,  was das BSI geschrieben hat ?
> 
> 
> tf


bin wie immer zu hektisch..  
Habe den Artikel jetzt gelesen und werde wohl so vorgehen. Eine Frage noch.. muss ich die Rechnung bezahlen? ich meine natürlich den Anteil dieser Verbindung.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juli 2004)

Wenn du also eine Verbindung zu MSN aufgebaut hattest, und dazwischen dann plötzlich eine 006ernummer als Verbindung erscheint und danach dann wieder die MSN Verbindung, sieht das deutlich nach einer, von dir ungewollten, Internetverbindung über einen Auslandsdialer aus.

Mit diesen Angaben dann unter dem oben genannten Hinweis vom BSI an die Telekom wenden und um eine Stornierung der Kosten bitten. Denn so erscheint der Auslandsanruf ziemlich unlegal und ungewollt. Dann hat die Telekom es einfacher, sich zu entscheiden. Je mehr für dich spricht, je mehr kann dann auch die Entscheidung der Telekom in deine Richtung tendieren.


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

> Der Netzbetreiber T-Com (Festnetzsparte der Deutschen Telekom AG) hat zugesagt,
> dass Einwendungen gegen die als auffällig in Erscheinung getretenen Rufnummern
> im Rahmen einer Kulanzregelung (ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht) berücksichtigt werden
> (siehe hierzu auch Pressemitteilung von T-Com vom 10. März 2004 (PDF)). Gleichzeitig
> ...



wende dich an die T-Com schildere die Situation, und weise auf die Information des BSI hin
 und der Presseinfo der T-Com selber 
http://www.bsi.bund.de/dialer/warnung/T_Com_PR_03.pdf
Die sollten dir sagen können, wie du vorgehen kannst. 

tf


----------



## JanaS (6 Juli 2004)

BenTigger, Technofreak.. Tausend Dank an Euch, Jungs..!! Wenn mein Mann mir heute abend eine Predigt hält, dass ich wieder keine Ahnung habe, habe ich ein Paar Argumente im Ärmel.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo?! 

Ich habe extra "*mit ISDN-Modem* in Sekundenschnelle" geschrieben.

Für logisch denkende Menschen heißt das, dass es mit Analog-Modem nicht in Sekundenschnelle geht. Und besonders heißt es, dass man mit einem ISDN-Modem fast gar nicht so schnell gucken kann wie die Verbindung unterbrochen und neu aufgebaut wird. Das wäre interessant gewesen, hätte die Geschädigte einen Internetzugang via ISDN.

In diesem Fall geht es ja aber um ein Analog-Modem. Da könnte man es schon merken, vor allem wenn es ein externes ist, das man auch leicht und schnell ausschalten kann.


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Fall geht es ja aber um ein Analog-Modem. Da könnte man es schon
> merken, vor allem wenn es ein externes ist, das man auch leicht und schnell ausschalten kann.


Russisch Roulette ist auch nicht zu verachten, wenn auch etwas gefährlicher.. 
Insbesondere illegale Dialer und dazu zählen eindeutig Dialer die Auslandsnummern anwählen,
 schalten mit Vorliebe den Lautsprecher ab , so daß der Wechsel völlig unbemerkt erfolgt . 

Außerdem ist bis jetzt nicht gesagt worden ob es sich um ein internes oder externes  Modem handelt.

Um vor unangenehmen (finanziellen) Überraschungen sicher zu sein, würde ich dringend zu Schutzmaßnahmen raten:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

tf


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

Bei einem externen Modem: Man kann es an den Leuchtdioden erkennen, auch wenn der Ton abgeschaltet ist. Verbindungstrennung und -aufbau fallen schon auf.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

Man muss in diesem Moment natürlich hingucken. Das ist der Nachteil.

Die Geschädigte hat eine Neueinwahl ja sogar bemerkt. 

Das wäre der Moment gewesen, wo man den Stecker hätte ziehen müssen. 

Ich würde ein Analog-/ISDN-Modem auch nie auf automatische Wiedereinwahl einstellen.


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

Blödsinn, der normale User kuckt nicht ständig auf die Leuchtdioden,
insbesondere,  weil er nicht mal deren  Bedeutung kennt

Da diese Diskussion nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Problem der Auslandsdialereinwahl und der 
erforderlichen Vorgehensweise zu tun hat 

EOT


----------

